
Make Your Own Bookmarklets With jQuery - duck
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/05/23/make-your-own-bookmarklets-with-jquery/
======
JangoSteve
Completely off-topic, but using "tilt-shift" photography on a code snippet is
a little unsettling to me. I'm not sure why.

~~~
Groxx
_Very_ strange pictures for an article like this, definitely. But I'm not sure
I'd call that tilt-shift. It looks like they just held the camera too close to
the top.

Not that there's much difference, of course. But I almost universally see
tilt-shift photographs having a top _and_ bottom blur; having only one doesn't
imply shrinkage as strongly.

------
niyazpk
I use this JQuery Bookmarklet Creator all the time:
<http://benalman.com/code/test/jquery-run-code-bookmarklet/>

------
warfangle
tl;dr:

1) You can use javascript: in the url bar! holy crap!

2) You can insert arbitrary scripts into the DOM, and trigger a function to
run when they load!

3) Using jQuery, you can build UI stuff with this!

Any JavaScript developer worth half their salt knows this stuff. Wondering how
it has so many upvotes. It's hardly novel or all that interesting...

~~~
_mattb
It's well-presented and not everyone here is a salty javascript developer.

~~~
duck
Exactly, and bookmarklets can be useful for anyone... not just developers.
I've helped a couple people create them for their sites before (like to post a
new item, similar to HN) and I think if they had tried it with jQuery they
would of been able to do it themselves.

